# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Το νέο κλουβί κατασκευής μου για τα κόκατιλ μου

## giannis.kal

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, θα ήθελα να σας παρουσιάσω το νέο μου κλουβί που κατασκευάζω εδώ και μερικές μέρες για τα μικρά μου κόκατιλ. Δεν το έχω τελειώσει ακόμα, σήμερα έκοψα τα σύρματα και αύριο θα τα προσαρμόσω πιστεύω πως αύριο θα το δείτε έτοιμο.
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## andreas142

Είναι τέλειο!Ελπίζω αύριο να είναι έτοιμο! και απο άρχές του άλλου μήνα να με βοηθήσεις να φτιάξω και εγώ ενά τέτοιο! αν ο alex κάνει βλακείες κλείστον μέσα



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## giannis.kal

Χαχα θα τον κλείσω αλλού τον μικρό, ναι Αντρέα θα κανονήσουμε να φτιάξουμε.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιάννη μια χαρά είναι καλό και μεγάλο.Άντε να το τελειώσεις και να το δούμε με τους ενοίκους του μέσα.Αν και εγώ θα σε επισκεφτώ να το δω από κοντά.Καλή συνέχεια.Μόλις τελειώσεις γράψε  μας ένα ποστ στο οποίο θα κάνεις μια μικρή περιγραφή με τα υλικά που έβαλες το κόστος και ότι άλλο θα βοηθούσε κάποιον που θα θελήσει να κάνει το ίδιο.

----------


## giannis.kal

Εντάξει Κώστα το απόγευμα θα το βάλω να το δουν όλοι και θα βάλω να δείτε την ξεφτιλισμένη τιμή που μου κόστισε. Σε περιμένω να έρθεις οπωσδήποτε.

----------


## -vaso-

Μπράβο Γιάννη!!Βλέπω πιάνουν τα χέρια σου!!Είσαι σε πάρα πολύ καλό δρόμο!Άντε περιμενουμε να το δούμε τελειωμένο..

----------


## giannis.kal

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βάσω. Αλλά έχω μία απορία, τη ξύλο να χρησιμοποιήσω για να φτιάξω τις πατηθρες τους? πρέπει να είναι αποξηραμένο? Έχω στο μυαλό μου κάτι ανάμεσα από ευκάλυπτο ελιά και μουριά.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ευκάλυπτο να βάλεις και δόξα το θεό η περιοχή μας είναι γεμάτη Είναι ιθαγενή στην Αυστραλία και ζουν σε περιοχές που υπάρχει ευκάλυπτος μιας και η Αυστραλία είναι γνωστή για τα τεράστια δάση των ευκαλύπτων που διαθέτει.Ναι αποξηραμένο.

----------


## -vaso-

Νομίζω και τα τρία ξύλα που ανέφερες είναι ασφαλή(θα σου πουν και άλλα μέλη),αλλά εγώ ψηφίζω ευκάλυπτο!!Είναι ωραίο λείο ξύλο,θα σου είναι εύκολο στο καθάρισμα, και υπάρχει πολύ στην Αυστραλία από όπου κατάγονται οι ένηκοι του κλουβιού!!Καλύτερα να είναι αποξηραμένο πάντως!!Αφού το πλένεις καλά με νερό.βάλτο σε μία λεκάνι με καφτό νερό και ξύδι και άφησε το για λίγο!Μετα πρέπει να στεγνώσει και μπορείς και να το ψεκάσεις με αντιπαρασιτικό σπρέυ!

----------


## -vaso-

Ναι Κωνσταντίνε με πρόλαβες!!!

----------


## mpikis

Ναι Κώστα την θυμάμαι την περιοχή σου με τον ευκάλυπτο και λίγο πιο δίπλα στη Σπάρτη....... εμείς στο στρατό το λέγαμε flouding....πολύ ωραίο το κλουβι φίλε..πιανουν τα χέρια σου αλλα θέλεις και τα εργαλια για να το κάνεις....τα καλά εργαλεία κάνουν τον καλό μάστορα...βαλε φωτογραφίες να το δούμε ολοκληρωμένο!

----------


## vagelis76

Ασφαλή και τοξικά ξύλα για πατήθρες και παιχνίδια

    Προσπάθησα να δημιουργήσω μια μικρή λίστα απο ασφαλή και τοξικά  δέντρα, τα οποία μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε για την κατασκευή  πατήθρων αλλά και παιχνιδιών για τους φίλους μας.Η λιστά δεν τελειώνει  εδώ μιας και είναι τεράστια, απλά συγκέντρωσα απο διάφορα sites τα ξύλα που είναι εύκολο να βρούμε στην χώρα μας, είτε σε άγρια μορφή είτε σε επεξεργασμένη.

    Ασφαλή Ξύλα

    Μηλιά
    Κουμαριά
    Μελιά - φλαμουριά
    Λεύκα
    Οξιά
    Σημύδα
    Καβάκι (ποικιλία λεύκας)
    Σιδηρόξυλο
    Φτελιά
    Έλατο
    Μπερκιά (κράταιγος)
    Παπάγια
    Αγριόπευκο
    Μανόλια
    Μανζανίτα (ποικιλία του Όρεγκον)
    Αχλαδιά
    Πεύκο (συγκαταλέγεται και το pitch pine)
    Λεύκα
    Σεκόγια (ποικιλία κοκκινόξυλου)
    Αμπούρα
    Μανγροβιά (σε ενυδρειακά καταστήματα μόνο)
    Ιτιά
    Κέδρος
    Ευκάλυπτος
    Ελιά
    Σφένδαμος
    Μουριά
    Ακακία
    Ιρόκο
    Δρυς
    Μοπάνι (σε ενυδρειακά καταστήματα μόνο)
    Αγιούς
    Πλάτανος
    Ασπρόξυλο



    Τοξικά και μη ασφαλή ξύλα

    Βερικοκιά
    Κερασιά
    Ροδακινιά
    Δαμασκηνιά
    Νεκταρινιά
    Καθώς και όλα τα είδη που συγκαταλέγονται στην οικογένεια των Προύνων (διακοσμητικές δαμασκηνιές κτλ )

    Τα ξύλα όπως έχει προαναφερθεί κατα  καιρούς στο φόρουμ, δεν πρέπει να μαζεύονται απο πολυσύχναστους δρόμους,  καθώς και απο μέρη που γίνονται ψεκασμοί. Θα πρέπει να τοποθετούνται  αυτούσια στο κλουβί με σχολαστικό καθαρισμό, (ξύδι και νερό), καθώς και  να κόβονται την κατάλληλη για το ξύλο εποχή. Η κάθε εποχή αλλάζει  σύμφωνα με το δέντρο και ποτέ δεν είναι η ίδια. Με αυτό επιτυγχνάνεται η  μακροζωία του ξύλου, χωρίς ανθρώπινες επεμβάσεις. Δεν χρησιμοποιούμε ξύλα  με βερνίκια, συντηριτικά, εμποτιστικά, μυοκτόνα, στην περίπτωση που το  πουλί έρχεται σε άμεση επαφή με αυτά, ένας σωστός και συχνός καθαρισμός  όπως, και ένα ψέκασμα με κάποιο ασφαλές προιόν για εξωπαράσιτα, είναι  αρκετός. Δεν χρησιμοποιούμε ξύλα  περασμένα με penidroll ή πετρέλαια. Θα πρέπει να αναφέρω τις τοξίνες που  παρουσιάζουν αρκετά δέντρα και συγκεκριμένα στον εξωτερικό τους φλοιό,  καλό θα ειναι αυτά τα ξύλα να μην τοποθετούνται στο κλουβί, ακόμα και άν έχουν υποστεί αφαίρεση του φλοιού. Ο μόνος τρόπος για τοποθέτηση αυτών είναι τα ξύλα  να τοποθετηθούν σε αποξηραντήρα (μηχανικό) με αποτέλεσμα την μηδένιση  της υγρασίας, κάτι που βέβαια είναι αρκετά πολυέξοδο και καθόλου σίγουρο  για τον μηδενισμό της υγρασίας, μιας και η υγρασία στον αποξηραντήρα  μπορεί να παραμείνει στο 1-2%.

*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά ειναι ακίνδυνα για bugie?*

----------


## giannis.kal

Δεν μπόρεσα να το τελειώσω γιατί έμπλεξα και είχα πολύ δουλειά, αύριο πρωί πρωί που δεν έχω κάτι να κάνω θα σηκωθώ και θα το συνεχίσω. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια με τις πατηθρες, οπότε θα κοιτάξω να βρω ξερά κλαράκια που έχουν πέσει από το δέντρο γιατί για να μπορέσω να το αποξηράνω τώρα θα θέλει πολύ καιρό.

----------


## andreas142

Ακόμα να το φτιάξείς? Πάρε το τρυπάνι και κανε το κουμπότρυπές! Πραγματικά το κλουβί αυτό είναι κορυφή αν μπεί και το ξύλο μέσα απο τον ευκάλυπτο θα είναι ένας άνετος χώρος διαμονής για τους πούλους σου. Φτιάξε το κλουβί για να βοηθήσεις μετά και μένα

----------


## giannis.kal

Εεεμμ αφού δεν ήρθες σήμερα να με βοηθήσεις ξέρεις ότι χρειάζεται ακόμα ένα άτομα για να κρατάει το σύρμα δεν μπορώ να το κρατάω και να του βάζω και τρυπανόβιδες θα βγει στραβό.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Δεν μπόρεσα να το τελειώσω γιατί έμπλεξα και είχα πολύ δουλειά, αύριο πρωί πρωί που δεν έχω κάτι να κάνω θα σηκωθώ και θα το συνεχίσω. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια με τις πατηθρες, οπότε θα κοιτάξω να βρω ξερά κλαράκια που έχουν πέσει από το δέντρο γιατί για να μπορέσω να το αποξηράνω τώρα θα θέλει πολύ καιρό.


Γιάννη τα ξερά δηλαδή τα νεκρά δέντρα ίσως είναι γεμάτα ζωύφια οπότε καλό είναι να βάλεις κλαράκι από το δέντρο.Ο ευκάλυπτος έχει ξερά κλαριά αυτά να κόψεις και όχι χλωρά που είναι συνήθως οι κορυφές.

----------


## andreas142

τα κοκατιλ τρώνε τα σποράκια του ευκάλυπτου?

----------


## andreas142

να ρθώ αύριο το απόγευμα?

----------


## giannis.kal

Ναι έχω κόψει ξερά κλαράκια από τον ευκάλυπτο δηλαδή κλαριά που έχουν ξεραθεί επάνω στο δέντρο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θα κανονίσουμε να έρθω το Σαββατοκύριακο να τη φτιάξουμε την κλούβα να φέρω και κάτι του Πάρη που δεν τα θέλει.Θα τηλεφωνηθούμε.Ναι αυτά τα ξερά κλαδιά είναι οκ.

----------


## giannis.kal

Αναβολή του κλουβιού για αύριο γιατί μου χάλασε η μύτη στο τρυπάνι. [IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
Εδώ έχω μείνει [IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## giannis.kal

> Θα κανονίσουμε να έρθω το Σαββατοκύριακο να τη φτιάξουμε την κλούβα να φέρω και κάτι του Πάρη που δεν τα θέλει.Θα τηλεφωνηθούμε.Ναι αυτά τα ξερά κλαδιά είναι οκ.


Περιμένω να έρθεις να δω και τον Πάρη σου.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μα φυσικά δεν πάω πουθενά χωρίς τον Πάρη.

----------


## giannis.kal

Χε χε που να πας χωρίς το παιδί σου?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Αναβολή του κλουβιού για αύριο γιατί μου χάλασε η μύτη στο τρυπάνι. [IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> Εδώ έχω μείνει [IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> [IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



Γιάννη γίνεται τέλεια η κλούβα.Το πλαίσιο είναι αλουμίνιο ;Θα τη βάψεις;Αν ναι προσοχή στο χρώμα.

----------


## giannis.kal

Δεν είναι αλουμίνιο είναι στρατζαριστό γαλβανισμένο σίδερο το συγκεκριμένο είναι 2 πόντους πάχος.(δεν σκουριάζει). Είχα σκεφτεί να μην την βάψω...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Δεν είναι αλουμίνιο είναι στρατζαριστό γαλβανισμένο σίδερο το συγκεκριμένο είναι 2 πόντους πάχος.(δεν σκουριάζει). Είχα σκεφτεί να μην την βάψω...


Αφού δεν σκουριάζει οκ  και έτσι μου αρέσει.Αφού θα την έχεις και μέσα στο σπίτι.

----------


## andreas142

akόμα να την φτιάξείς?

----------


## giannis.kal

Τελείωσα την κλούβα μου έβαλα μέσα και τα κοκατιλ μου και είναι όλο τρέλα!! [IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
Θα κάνω ένα πόστ απο κάτω και θα γράψω πόσο μου κόστισε και τη χρησιμοποίησα.

----------


## giannis.kal

Η κλούβα μου έχει διαστάσεις 80 μήκος, 55 πλάτος και 70 ύψος. Χρησιμοποίησα 9,4 μέτρα γαλβανιζέ στραντζαριστό σίδερο πάχους 2 χιλιοστόν (τιμή 15 ευρό) (μέσα στην τιμή συμπεριλαμβάνεται και οι 2 μεντεσέδες τις πόρτας). 3 μέτρα κουνελόσιρμα ύψους 50 και 1,60 μέτρα κουνελόσιρμα 90 ύψους + ένα σύρτη + 40 τρυπανόβιδες (τιμή 17 ευρό). 1,80 μέτρα γωνία σίδερο για να φτιαχτεί ο διάδρομος για το ταψί κάτω από το κλουβί (τιμή 2 ευρό). Ξύλα ευκαλύπτου δώρο από την φύση. Σύνολο 34 ευρό
Από εργαλεία χρησιμοποίησα 1 τρυπάνι 1 ηλεκτροκόλιση  1 τροχό 1 κοφτάκι 1 πένσα και 1 κατσαβίδι.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## andreas142

Πολύ ωραίο κλουβί! θα με βοηθήσεις να φτίαξω και εμένα ένα?

----------


## giannis.kal

Ναι αμέ θα σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιάννη πολύ καλό το αποτέλεσμα.Ανυπομονώ να τη δω και από κοντά.Ευχαριστούμε και για την αναλυτική παρουσίαση με τα κόστη.

----------


## giannis.kal

Επόμενο βήμα ένα ποιο μικρό για τα 2 lovebird μου.

----------


## andreas142

john μήπως βρήκες ηλεκτροκόλληση ? να πάω να αγοράσω τα σίδερα?

----------


## giannis.kal

> john μήπως βρήκες ηλεκτροκόλληση ? να πάω να αγοράσω τα σίδερα?


 Πρέπει να πάω να την πάρω περίμενε να φτιάξει λίγο ο καιρός.

----------


## andreas142

υπάρχει δηλαδή άτομο που μπορεί να μας δανείσει

----------


## -vaso-

Εεεεε πρέπει να πιάνουν και τα χέρια σου!!!Γιάννη τελικά βγήκε πολύ ωραίο!Να το χαρείς με τα πουλάκια σου!

----------


## giannis.kal

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βάσω!!!!

----------


## andreas142

Υπάρχει άτομο που μπορεί να σε δανείσει ηλεκτοκόληση?

----------


## andreas142

Ηλεκτοκόληση θα βρούμε?

----------


## tsouk

απλά τέλειο το κλουβί 
με έβαλες σε είδες να προσπαθήσω και εγώ δεν είναι πολύ βάρη βρήκες πουθενά σχέδιο η είναι εξοκλιρου δίκια σου σχεδίαση

----------


## vicky_ath

Το συρταρι απο τι ειναι, δε μας ειπες!Πολυ ωραιο το κλουβι παντως!Μαλλον κ εγω μπαινω σε σεκψεις να σε αντιγραψω!

----------


## andreas142

Παιδία το κλουβί είναι φοβερό οπώς και τα πουλάκια που κατοικούν μέσα. Γιάννη περίμενω να με βοηθήσεις να φτιαξουμαί ένα και για τα lovebirds μου μη με ξεχάσεις:happy:.Δείτε το ξανά είναι πραγματικά πολύ ανώτερω απο αυτά του εμπορίου και το κόστος μηδαμινό 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Τα lovebird του Γιάννη 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## MR G

> Δεν είναι αλουμίνιο είναι στρατζαριστό γαλβανισμένο σίδερο το συγκεκριμένο είναι 2 πόντους πάχος.(δεν σκουριάζει). Είχα σκεφτεί να μην την βάψω...


η στράτζα απο τι ξερω ψυλοψοριαζει λιγο! ειναι ασφαλλεσ για τα πουλια(εαν την δαγκωνουν ή γλυφουν)?
εαν την έβαφεσ υπάρχουν ειδηκές μπογιές μη τοξηκές για σήδερο?
ειναι 2mm πάχοσ και διαστάσεις 1cm * 1cm ?
δεν θα μπορούσες να πάρεις κουνελοσυρμα στρατζας (πρεπει να ειναι και ποιο φτηνό!?) και να το ποντάρεις με την ηλεκτροσυγκόληση?

Το ξέρω οτι ειναι παλιο θεμα αλλλα ειμαι καινουργιο μελοσ και τωρα τα διαβαζω ολα. ΣΟΡΥ που σας ζαλίζω

----------


## marlene

*Πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά, Γιάννη!*

----------


## serafeim

πολυ ωραιο παρομοιο με το δικο μου ειναι!!!

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ ωραια κατασκευη... Μπραβο σου!!!
1. Το ταψακι απο κατω που ειναι? που θα μπει???
2. θα του φτιαξεις τραπεζακι να ειναι πιο ψηλα??? Κανει να ειναι στο εδαφος??ΤΟ λεω επειδη δεν εχει ποδια!!!
3. Απο πανω δεν θα φτιαξεις αντιστοιχη πορτα που να βγαινουν και να παιζουν εκει???
4. Αριστερα και δεξια δεν χρειαζονται καποια στηριγματα-ανοιγματα για να βαζεις τροφες και φωλια στο μελλον??


Σε επρηξα με τις αποριες μου?
Αντε φτιαξε το να μας βοηθησεις και εμας να κανουμε το δικο μας...
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!

----------


## giannis.kal

Φίλε Δημήτρη από κάτω 'έχω κολλήσει γωνίες και είναι σαν συρτάρι, και αυτή την στιγμή το ταψάκι είναι πλαστικό και μπαίνει μέσα σαν συρτάρι πιστεύω με καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ, 2 το έχω επάνω σε ένα έπιπλο, τώρα στο έδαφος να το βάλεις θα είναι πολύ χαμηλά, 3 δεν έφτιαξα πορτούλα από πάνω γιατί να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν το είχα σκεφτεί γιατί είναι αγρια τα κοκατιλ εάν ηρεμήσουν στο μέλλον από τις προσπάθειες που κάνω θα φτιάξω, 5 λεπτά δουλειά είναι, 4 το κλουβί είναι τόσο μεγάλο που τα βάζω όλα μέσα, τις τροφές τις βάζω μέσα με κρεμαστές ταίστρτες.

----------

